# #54......felon on bond for felony gun possession, shoots illegal gun at victim.....thanks democrat party...creating gun crime wherever you are....



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

CWBchicago is a good site if you want to see democrat party policies in action.......this site covers Chicago crime, and lists the various felons who should be in jail or prison, who are out free....shooting people.

Why are they out free?   Because the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep enacting policies that free these killers over and over again........

We don't have a gun problem in the U.S.....we have a political party, the democrat party, that keeps releasing known, repeat gun offenders no matter how often they are caught with illegal guns, and even using those illegal guns to commit crimes...

_*Prosecutors this week charged a man with opening fire on a truck driver during a road rage incident on the Dan Ryan Expressway in April. Armonii Russell, 24, was on bail for a pending firearm and manufacture-delivery case at the time of the incident, prosecutors said during a bond hearing on Wednesday.*_
_*
Russell is the 54th person accused of killing, trying to kill, or shooting someone in Chicago this year while awaiting trial for a felony. A total of 76 victims are involved in those crimes.

“This court knows of no other offense more threatening to public safety than shooting at a vehicle on a highway,” Judge Maryam Ahmad said before ordering Russell held without bail on charges of attempted first-degree murder, aggravated discharge of a firearm, and unlawful use of a weapon by a felon.

The allegations stem from an incident that began as Russell sideswiped a tractor-trailer while the vehicles were merging onto the Ryan at 59th Street on April 27, Assistant State’s Attorney John Gnilka said.

Russell pulled in front of the trucker and repeatedly stopped his BMW in a maneuver known as a “brake check,” Gnilka continued.

A dashcam inside the truck was recording as Russell then pulled out a handgun with an extended magazine and fired about four rounds into the big rig’s front windshield, according to Gnilka. No injuries were reported.

Russell allegedly fled the scene, but the trucker and a witness called the police to the scene.

Investigators used the truck’s camera footage to identify Russell through license plate and other records.

Cops tried to arrest him earlier this year as he entered the BMW, but he ran away and shed some clothing and a handgun along the way, Gnilka said. Police collected those items and allegedly linked all of them to Russell through DNA testing.

A judge issued an arrest warrant in the case on November 11, and Chicago police arrested Russell during a traffic stop on the 600 block of North LaSalle this week.
*_
*Russell was on bond at the time of the shooting incident for allegedly carrying a 45-caliber handgun while selling pot in a South Side laundromat in January. He posted a $2,500 deposit to get out of jail in that case, court records show.*









						#54: Man opened fire on trucker during expressway dispute — while on bond for being a felon in possession of a firearm, prosecutors say
					

Armonii Russell, 24, was on bail for a pending firearm and manufacture-delivery case at the time of the incident, prosecutors said during a bond hearing.




					cwbchicago.com
				




The next question.......how many other gun crimes and shootings did he commit that he didn't get caught doing?


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 27, 2021)

Why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2021)

If only it wasn't so easy for them to get guns...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 27, 2021)

Should have just run him over on one of those brake checks and claimed he was checking his mirror when it happened


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2021)

Isn't it funny how most gun crimes are committed by people who are also committing a drug crime? The left wants to do away with guns, while at the same time, making drugs more easily-available.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> CWBchicago is a good site if you want to see democrat party policies in action.......this site covers Chicago crime, and lists the various felons who should be in jail or prison, who are out free....shooting people.
> 
> Why are they out free?   Because the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep enacting policies that free these killers over and over again........
> 
> ...


They let them out right away with gun offenses but want stricter laws. These people are not capable of governing

Getting nose rings and purple hair yes. Not governing


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> If only it wasn't so easy for them to get guns...


youre right,, somebody needs to make a law that says a felon cant own a gun,,


----------



## miketx (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Why do you hate the Constitution?


What a f-ing liar.


----------



## miketx (Nov 27, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> youre right,, somebody needs to make a law that says a felon cant own a gun,,


I think we need to do more than that and make it against the law to kill or rape someone.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 27, 2021)

Happens like every hour in Chicago.

Was the victim special in some way?


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 27, 2021)

miketex said:


> I think we need to do more than that and make it against the law to kill or rape someone.


I think youre going a little overboard dont you?? LOL


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> If only it wasn't so easy for them to get guns...




Yeah...that's not the problem.......we catch them, then democrats let them out......criminals break the law, so getting an illegal gun isn't going to slow them down...

Meanwhile, Americans use their legal guns 1.2 million times a year to stop guys like this.......and then you let them out of jail and prison...

Focus on not letting them out over and over again....leave normal gun owners alone....they need their guns because you let guys like this out ....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> CWBchicago is a good site if you want to see democrat party policies in action.......this site covers Chicago crime, and lists the various felons who should be in jail or prison, who are out free....shooting people.
> 
> Why are they out free?   Because the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep enacting policies that free these killers over and over again........
> 
> ...


The so-called Democrat Party wants these gun crimes by repeat offenders to continue.  They figure that having more violent gun crime in the more populace areas will eventually galvanize most of the public against the right to firearms ownership and thus an ending of the Second Amendment.  This whole laxity regarding criminals with guns is about getting the law-abiding citizenry to be so fed up with it, that they will gladly vote away their own rights, sacrificing the law-abiding gun owners rights as well.  
Once firearms ownership is gone the so-called Democrat Party (actually a neo-Marxist Party) can implement any laws and do away with the current Constitution, replacing it with their own version of a Constitution and all the public can then do is march about, waving protest signs and demanding change, while the new government with its "national law enforcement and possibly troops" roll in and force the protesters to disperse, arresting anyone that resists or headed a protest.  Those individuals will conveniently disappear.
The sad thing is that there are ample ignorant dupes thinking that Marxism is a good thing, not aware of its true history.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

miketex said:


> I think we need to do more than that and make it against the law to kill or rape someone.




Yeah....the country is over 250 years old and we still haven't banned murder and rape..............we really need to look into that.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Happens like every hour in Chicago.
> 
> Was the victim special in some way?




No...the criminal was.......#54 ....criminals released on bond who shoot at people...........


----------



## miketx (Nov 27, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I think youre going a little overboard dont you?? LOL


Maybe so. It should be ok to rape and murder. Oh shit, it already is!


----------



## JGalt (Nov 27, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Happens like every hour in Chicago.
> 
> Was the victim special in some way?



That seems to be the general attitude of the left:

"Oh well. That happens all the time and besides, they were black. Far be it from we liberal elitists to tell those black folks how to run their lives. If they want to kill each other, well, it's their heritage. They should be allowed to do that. Besides, we owe them at least that much."


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 27, 2021)

miketex said:


> What a f-ing liar.



What does the Eighth Amendment say again?


----------



## Donald H (Nov 27, 2021)

America needs more jails in which to incarcerate gun criminals.

Even though America's prison system is failing, it's conceivably because the point hasn't been reached yet where there are enough jails and enough gun criminals locked up.

Something somewhere between a 50% increase in jails and incarceration rates, to perhaps 300% increase. 

It's a little hard to say where the break point will be reached, at which gun crime will suddenly stop growing and then start to decrease in America?

Canada's experience or the rest of the world's modern countries experiences are N.A. for America. That's not possible when freedom is at question. 

America's placing at 54th. on freedom is proof that the breakpoint hasn't been reached yet. The theory is solid on more jails and more incarcerations for gun abuse is the answer.

And we all know that the Lib'ruls won't allow that to happen!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> What does the Eighth Amendment say again?


While the Eighth Amendment cites that there should be no excessive bail, the amendment is only a generalization.  Since the enactment of the Amendment, states have added to this in their own state's constitutions.  Individuals who are awaiting a trial for Capital murder, can be held until the trial, as well as individuals who are deemed a "flight risk."  
A good example is the now nationally known case involving Darrell E. Brooks, who killed six people by running them over during a parade.  At his hearing, the prosecution read off the litany of crimes the scumbag did, with the one just before his latest crime, having run over a woman following an argument.  He repeatedly avoided arrest warrants and thus was deemed to be a flight risk, as he is facing six intentional murder cases.  As the judge considered him to be a flight risk, he had the option of "not" freeing him until the trial, but did agree with the prosecution's recommendation of a five million dollar bail, thus while exorbitant, was necessary to significantly reduce the possibility of his being released and running off to commit more crimes.
All states should adopt stricter measures when it comes to violent repeat offenders.  On a second occurrence of a violent crime charge, it should be a "no" bail hold until trial, otherwise the blame for subsequent victims is the fault of the system and those who wanted violent criminals out on the street out of sympathy.


----------



## miketx (Nov 27, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> While the Eighth Amendment cites that there should be no excessive bail, the amendment is only a generalization.  Since the enactment of the Amendment, states have added to this in their own state's constitutions.  Individuals who are awaiting a trial for Capital murder, can be held until the trial, as well as individuals who are deemed a "flight risk."
> A good example is the now nationally known case involving Darrell E. Brooks, who killed six people by running them over during a parade.  At his hearing, the prosecution read off the litany of crimes the scumbag did, with the one just before his latest crime, having run over a woman following an argument.  He repeatedly avoided arrest warrants and thus was deemed to be a flight risk, as he is facing six intentional murder cases.  As the judge considered him to be a flight risk, he had the option of "not" freeing him until the trial, but did agree with the prosecution's recommendation of a five million dollar bail, thus while exorbitant, was necessary to significantly reduce the possibility of his being released and running off to commit more crimes.
> All states should adopt stricter measures when it comes to violent repeat offenders.  On a second occurrence of a violent crime charge, it should be a "no" bail hold until trial, otherwise the blame for subsequent victims is the fault of the system and those who wanted violent criminals out on the street out of sympathy.


Those who released him and over need to be held accountable.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 27, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> While the Eighth Amendment cites that there should be no excessive bail, the amendment is only a generalization.  Since the enactment of the Amendment, states have added to this in their own state's constitutions.  Individuals who are awaiting a trial for Capital murder, can be held until the trial, as well as individuals who are deemed a "flight risk."
> A good example is the now nationally known case involving Darrell E. Brooks, who killed six people by running them over during a parade.  At his hearing, the prosecution read off the litany of crimes the scumbag did, with the one just before his latest crime, having run over a woman following an argument.  He repeatedly avoided arrest warrants and thus was deemed to be a flight risk, as he is facing six intentional murder cases.  As the judge considered him to be a flight risk, he had the option of "not" freeing him until the trial, but did agree with the prosecution's recommendation of a five million dollar bail, thus while exorbitant, was necessary to significantly reduce the possibility of his being released and running off to commit more crimes.
> All states should adopt stricter measures when it comes to violent repeat offenders.  On a second occurrence of a violent crime charge, it should be a "no" bail hold until trial, otherwise the blame for subsequent victims is the fault of the system and those who wanted violent criminals out on the street out of sympathy.



Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all. 

They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail. 

However, when someone dark is released on Bail, they immediately lose their shit screaming that the Courts should lock them up forever. 

Some on here have even argued that a man serving a sentence for a crime he did not commit should be left in Prison anyway, since he had certainly been infected by the other criminals inside and was now a danger to society. 

Now, I don’t know the laws in Wisconsin. I don’t know what their precedence is regarding bail. But that isn’t the point to these threads, which you will see soon enough if you keep reading them. The point is that Dark people are dangerous, and we need to lock them up right away to protect decent society. Check out 2A guy. Has he ever posted a thread on Michael Hancock? A Black Man who was just found Not Guilty of all charges regarding a self defense use of a firearm? No demands that he be released on bail. No screaming about how awful the system was to keep this good citizen with a CCW permit who was fighting for his life locked up. 

Nope. These threads always go the same way. Black guy out on bail, black guy commits another crime, black guy should have been locked up. 

These guys love the 2nd Amendment, for pale people.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 27, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> youre right,, somebody needs to make a law that says a felon cant own a gun


Somebody needs to make it harder for people to illegally get guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> The so-called Democrat Party wants these gun crimes by repeat offenders to continue.  They figure that having more violent gun crime in the more populace areas will eventually galvanize most of the public against the right to firearms ownership and thus an ending of the Second Amendment.  This whole laxity regarding criminals with guns is about getting the law-abiding citizenry to be so fed up with it, that they will gladly vote away their own rights, sacrificing the law-abiding gun owners rights as well.
> Once firearms ownership is gone the so-called Democrat Party (actually a neo-Marxist Party) can implement any laws and do away with the current Constitution, replacing it with their own version of a Constitution and all the public can then do is march about, waving protest signs and demanding change, while the new government with its "national law enforcement and possibly troops" roll in and force the protesters to disperse, arresting anyone that resists or headed a protest.  Those individuals will conveniently disappear.
> The sad thing is that there are ample ignorant dupes thinking that Marxism is a good thing, not aware of its true history.




Yep....the only answer that makes sense........


Crepitus said:


> Somebody needs to make it harder for people to illegally get guns.




How about we just keep the criminals who use guns illegally in jail and prison?


Americans own 600 million guns, over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns in public for self defense.....and yet we only had 10,258 gun murders in 2019.......70-80% of the victims were criminals, not normal people ......

So we don't have a gun problem we have a tiny number of criminals who are willing to use guns illegally for crime and murder....and these criminals are arrested over and over again, and released, over and over again by democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians....

If we stopped the democrat party, our gun crime rate would drop about 95%......

Meanwhile, we wouldn't be bothering normal gun owners who don't use their guns for crime....

Why do you want repeat gun offenders released over and over again......?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all.
> 
> They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail.
> 
> ...




Well....moron......I hadn't heard of that case......and if someone had brought it to my attention, and the facts are as you say, I would have supported his claim of self defense........the cases I cover make national news....I don't cover all of them...

I cover the democrat party and the criminals they release because our problem isn't a gun problem, it's a criminal problem...a criminal problem created by the democrat party...

That you don't care about the real problem shows you don't care about the actual crime issue.


Hey.....lying dumb shit.......if that case is as you say....you fuck hard.......he should have been released, and never faced trial, if it is as you say...

so there, you lying, racist piece of crap.......

The only racists in this country vote for the democrat party.......and their policies that have destroyed the black family, and the lives of young black men for decades....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yep....the only answer that makes sense........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And, shit for brains....if there is a felon who has been released by the democrat party...when he should have been kept in jail....I post about them too.......but the majority of crime in our inner cities is committed by young black males, in democrat party controlled shitholes.........so if you have a problem with black crime....talk to the democrats......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all.
> 
> They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail.
> 
> ...




*Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all.*
*
They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail.
*
*However, when someone dark is released on Bail, they immediately lose their shit screaming that the Courts should lock them up forever.*

*Well.....you race baiting asshole....here is the difference....

Chauvin didn't kill Floyd...he died from 3 blocked arteries, an enlarged heart, and extremely high blood pressure, which caused his death due to an over dose of fentanyl, and a cocktail of other drugs.....

Meanwhile...all of the guys I post about aren't just simple folk, going to work, living their lives....when they get scooped up by cops...*

*The people I post about are all career criminals...with long histories of crime and most of the time violence......using guns they cannot buy, own or carry to commit crimes...including murder....and they are captured, over and over again, and released, over and over again...*

*So.....since those concepts are too hard for you to understand, have someone else explain them to you........maybe Jill Biden is available, she has a lot of **experience dealing with dumb fucks like you...*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all.
> 
> They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail.
> 
> ...




Hey....shithead...just for you....another criminal...out on bail...released by the democrat party...he is not an upstanding citizen going about his life....you dumbs hit......

*A man on parole for aggravated discharge of a firearm opened fire on two people inside a Wrigleyville parking garage early on Thanksgiving morning, prosecutors said. No one was injured in the incident, which police initially believed may have been a carjacking attempt.*
*
Rigoberto Toscano was intoxicated as he drove a car in bumper-to-bumper traffic that was heading for the garage exit at 1027 West Addison around 2:25 a.m., Assistant State’s Attorney Carolyn Nevin said.
----
Toscano, 37, then aimed at one of the victims and fired another shot that missed, Nevin said. The two victims ran out of the garage and sought help at the nearby Town Hall police station.
------*
*Toscano is on parole after serving part of a 10-year sentence for aggravated discharge of a handgun into an occupied vehicle. He will be held without bail until the state reviews his parole status, Judge Maryam Ahmad said.*

*Prosecutors charged him with aggravated discharge of a firearm and misdemeanor DUI. The judge set bail in the new case at $500,000. That means Toscano will need to post $50,000 to go home on electronic monitoring when he becomes eligible for release.*










						Parolee is charged with opening fire on another driver inside Wrigleyville parking garage
					

A man on parole for aggravated discharge of a firearm opened fire on two people inside a Wrigleyville parking garage early on Thanksgiving morning, prosecutors said.




					cwbchicago.com


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> What does the Eighth Amendment say again?


Now, define excessive.

A school girl who makes a mistake getting a ten-dollar bond should be exactly the same as a repeat gun offender who has killed over and over.  Right?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> Now, define excessive.
> 
> A school girl who makes a mistake getting a ten-dollar bond should be exactly the same as a repeat gun offender who has killed over and over.  Right?




That idiot knows the difference, they just don't care.

We are not talking about the guy who has a DUI....we are talking about known, violent, repeat offenders.....who are often already on parole for other violent crimes, who get released, again, on bail, now it is often no cash bail.......these are the offenders we are talking about, and that idiot pretends we are talking about innocent people  with no histories of crime or violence...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> *Now, read the history of this board. For Chauvin, they were furious that he was charged any Bail at all.*
> *
> They were just as furious that the McMichaels were not released on Bail.
> *
> ...



Odd isn’t it, that the Defense was unable to find a single Coroner to declare the cause of death as you say? The closest they could come was a ME who said he would have categorized the cause of death as undetermined. 

Of course, he was even less help to the Defense during cross when he said that as a Medical Doctor he had to find that it was wrong of Chauvin to stay kneeling on Floyd when he had trouble breathing, and when they were unable to find a pulse, to remain on was not a good thing, medically speaking. 

But hey, why let facts get in the way of your diatribe.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Hey....shithead...just for you....another criminal...out on bail...released by the democrat party...he is not an upstanding citizen going about his life....you dumbs hit......
> 
> *A man on parole for aggravated discharge of a firearm opened fire on two people inside a Wrigleyville parking garage early on Thanksgiving morning, prosecutors said. No one was injured in the incident, which police initially believed may have been a carjacking attempt.*
> *
> ...



I never said they were upstanding citizens. I said that the right to Bail is an eighth amendment guaranteed right. And as usual, you go apeshit when someone points out the Constitution has more in it than the Second Amendment.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Odd isn’t it, that the Defense was unable to find a single Coroner to declare the cause of death as you say? The closest they could come was a ME who said he would have categorized the cause of death as undetermined.
> 
> Of course, he was even less help to the Defense during cross when he said that as a Medical Doctor he had to find that it was wrong of Chauvin to stay kneeling on Floyd when he had trouble breathing, and when they were unable to find a pulse, to remain on was not a good thing, medically speaking.
> 
> But hey, why let facts get in the way of your diatribe.




Wrong....they stated had he been brought in, the cause of death would have been an overdose or heart disease...you lying asshat.....the two medical professionals for the prosecution both stated they had signed death certificates for cases like Floyd where it was heart disease.......

You should have watched the trial.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> I never said they were upstanding citizens. I said that the right to Bail is an eighth amendment guaranteed right. And as usual, you go apeshit when someone points out the Constitution has more in it than the Second Amendment.




Nope.......you don't give bail to violent criminals.....with long histories of crime and violence.....


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Somebody needs to make it harder for people to illegally get guns.


youre the perfect idiot for the job,,

while your t it could you also make it harder to loot and steal???


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> CWBchicago is a good site if you want to see democrat party policies in action.......this site covers Chicago crime, and lists the various felons who should be in jail or prison, who are out free....shooting people.
> 
> Why are they out free?   Because the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep enacting policies that free these killers over and over again........
> 
> ...


All because the gop is against  common sense gun laws. Yawn. I knew the answer and only had to read the last line of their infantile babble.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Nope.......you don't give bail to violent criminals.....with long histories of crime and violence.....


Maybe you didn’t know, the justice system where all this shit is handed out, isn’t a political party. Next time you’re near a copy of the constitution, read it.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

Dagosa said:


> All because the gop is against  common sense gun laws. Yawn. I knew the answer and only had to read the last line of their infantile babble.




Moron, the guys on bond have long criminal records which means they can't buy, own or carry guns.......they are the ones doing almost all of the shooting...........

Guns do not drive gun crime....democrats and their soft on violent criminal policies drive violent crime rates.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 27, 2021)

Dagosa said:


> Maybe you didn’t know, the justice system where all this shit is handed out, isn’t a political party. Next time you’re near a copy of the constitution, read it.




Moron.......the democrat party keeps releasing violent offenders and attacking the police...the two causes of our spiking crime rates.


----------



## Dagosa (Dec 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Moron.......the democrat party keeps releasing violent offenders and attacking the police...the two causes of our spiking crime rates.


Gee, the Democratic Party runs the judiciary in the United States. You're a legend in your own mind. .


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> CWBchicago is a good site if you want to see democrat party policies in action.......this site covers Chicago crime, and lists the various felons who should be in jail or prison, who are out free....shooting people.
> 
> Why are they out free?   Because the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep enacting policies that free these killers over and over again........
> 
> ...


And not one republican controlled city has ever had a gun death.  Bloody remarkable how that happens.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron.......the democrat party keeps releasing violent offenders and attacking the police...the two causes of our spiking crime rates.


It wouldn't  be the fact they access guns because the place us awash with them. Of course not.  Perish the thought.


----------



## Dagosa (Feb 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> And not one republican controlled city has ever had a gun death.  Bloody remarkable how that happens.


Yes, that is amazing. I guess none of these cities have ever had a gun death. 
Jacksonville FL, Ft Worth, Fresno, Oklahoma CIty, Mesa AZ,Omaha, Tulsa, Arlington TX, Miami FL, Colorado Springs and Virginia Beach all have Republican mayors and are among the nation’s 50 largest cities.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 4, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yes, that is amazing. I guess none of these cities have ever had a gun death.
> Jacksonville FL, Ft Worth, Fresno, Oklahoma CIty, Mesa AZ,Omaha, Tulsa, Arlington TX, Miami FL, Colorado Springs and Virginia Beach all have Republican mayors and are among the nation’s 50 largest cities.




Nope........the republicans do their best to keep violent gun offenders in jail.....the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians actively seek to release violent gun offenders over and over again...no matter how many gun crimes they commit, including murder....

Big fucking difference, dipstick......


----------

